
Show HN: UrbanOctaves – Pandora for local music - victor9000
https://www.urbanoctaves.com/
======
victor9000
This is a music player that finds music for all the bands playing shows on a
given night. You can use it to discover new bands, and for finding shows when
you're in the mood for live music.

Let me know what you think!

